# Has any one been too tropical world



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

Has any one been to tropical world on caroline street in hull? this place ace so much variety snakes, lizards, mammals fish,birds and shelled. this place is massive plus good servise friendly staff and very clean.i would recommend any one taking a look!!


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

any one else been? and what did you think?


----------



## palmer91 (Sep 2, 2008)

ive seen it but didnt relise it was open, did you get the name of the owner bu any chance


----------



## danabanana (Sep 16, 2008)

yes I've been... I was looking at the sunrim red tail boa... she has burn marks on her belly and is meant to be 18 months old but seems a bit small to me. The guy didn't exactly convince me he knew what he was talking about either when I asked about feeding and shedding...


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Hull and tropical just dont seem to go together.......:lol2:


----------



## danabanana (Sep 16, 2008)

madaboutreptiles said:


> Hull and tropical just dont seem to go together.......:lol2:


shush, you've never been!


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

I went recently but didn't think much of it tbh. I was looking at the same boa & although it's stunning, it's way to small for 18months. Their prices seemed to be quite steep too :whistling2:

I'm not slagging the place off, I was only there for 20 - 30 minutes and maybe got a completely distorted view of the place?...... All I know is personally I will still be using Becky at Hull Pets & Gardens


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

???? she told me too keep bearded dragons on bark what australian desserts have you seen with bark all over it to me this guy seems to no what he is on about. 0 and his name is mark.


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

her live food is the best quality in hull though:no1:


----------



## Fat Paul (May 3, 2009)

Mark Britton is the owner - he used to have snakes and dragons down bev road and the one that opened down Hessle road for a short while.

I think the shop's pretty good.


----------



## honpup (Mar 8, 2009)

well i beg to differ i bought a bearded dragon off mark and i was told all the wrong things! even sold me the wrong uv light calci sand and when i went back for some advice they was so rude! i will never go there again! at least becki has the time of day for her customers and she has a young lad working there who knows what he is talking about! im not sayinging all marks staff are rude he dd have some ok staff but the gave out wrong info!


----------

